# Open Registry Closing Soon



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a link for the mail in registration form http://www.lovelongears.com/form58regform.pdf

They also have an online registeration that you can upload the pictures with and pay online, it did not work so good for me though.

I talked to Leah in person last weekend she is the person that owns registery, she said October is the gelding incentive month, so if you have geldings they can be registerd for free, just need pictures, fill out form and send it.

The main reason for the registering the geldings is that keeping records and compile a database of information. Also this is the registery to have your animals registerd in to make them eligible to show in sanctioned shows for the National Miniature Donkey ASSociation.

Also has a survey for a cost of maitenance of Minis, and large animals to compile a database of info.

just go to www.lovelongears.com lots of info there.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 13, 2008)

What is this? they are closing the Regstry for all donks?


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Long_Eared_Dressage said:


> What is this? they are closing the Regstry for all donks?


I believe it is just the MINIS, but I think all gelding get te free registration for October


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 13, 2008)

This is ADMS right?


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes through ADMS

Leah's e-mail address *[SIZE=12pt]l[/SIZE]**[email protected]* for any questions


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 14, 2008)

What? I guess that I am confused as usual. Does this mean that mini's can no longer be registered?


----------



## uglydog (Sep 14, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> What? I guess that I am confused as usual. Does this mean that mini's can no longer be registered?


Just the Open Registery for Minis is closing, donkeys with papers and with two registerd parents will be able to be registerd in the main Mini Registery, after January 1st, untraced, un pedigreed with still be able to be registerd but it is a different type of registery. This is a bonus for the people that have been raising peigree animals.

If you get the Brayer magazine, is is all explained in detail there. I was just posting this for a heads up for people that raise animals to sell, it will be easier to sell an animal that is eligible to show in the NMDA shows and such. So if you have quality animal and raise them it would be beneficial to get them registerd now. It will be the difference in having registerd donkey, like having an AQHA registerd horse or a grade quarter horse.


----------

